# So who got tossed from DE?



## John QPE (Oct 29, 2016)

Word on the street is two people were tossed from the DE site, with a major scene arising.

Spread the gossip, please.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Ooh... scandal???


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 29, 2016)

How many (read: few) people take the exam in Delaware? And what are the chances that one or more of them read this board?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 29, 2016)

opcorn:


----------



## TWJ PE (Oct 29, 2016)

Must. Get. Details.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2016)

Fitbit?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 29, 2016)

Galaxy Note 7 - tried to blow up the exam room.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 29, 2016)

John QPE said:


> Word on the street is two people were tossed from the DE site, with a major scene arising.Spread the gossip, please.


Screw you for getting us all worked up and then nothing.

Lol


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 29, 2016)

I call bullshit. I want proof. Where's the bodycam footage?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 30, 2016)

Loose paper? Writing outside of NCEES booklets?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm guessing pencil marks in the reference material.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Chewing gum and blowing bubbles


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 30, 2016)

Going to the wrong bathroom!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 30, 2016)

Farting out loud.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 31, 2016)

A friend of mine just reported that someone from Maine got ejected due to having loose paper that wasn't bound. I bet that guy/gal was pretty pissed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2016)

Back when I took my exam in WI, I had a binder that was mailed to me as part of a study resource for a review course I took. For whatever reason, I put the single sheet packing slip in the front of the binder in the small pocket. I really didn't even give it another thought until exam day when the proctor was pulling said paper out of the binder asking me what it was. Talk about a heart-wrenching moment. They confiscated it after I explained what it was. No other action was taken other than the immense stress on my nerves after the exam thinking I might have my score invalidated because of the incident.


----------



## Cinnamon (Oct 31, 2016)

Ooh scandal.    Nothing major in ca.  A confiscated graphing calculator , (before the exam started).  And a proctor in our room freaked out over a NCEES practice exam booklet.  Thought the guy had somehow gotten a copy of the test and was cheating.


----------



## TWJ PE (Oct 31, 2016)

Cinnamon said:


> Ooh scandal.    Nothing major in ca.  A confiscated graphing calculator , (before the exam started).  And a proctor in our room freaked out over a NCEES practice exam booklet.  Thought the guy had somehow gotten a copy of the test and was cheating.


Holy balls... I'll bet that was an interesting few minutes.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 31, 2016)

But as long as the ncees exam was "bound" I don't see having a stolen exam as an item that isn't allowed....


----------



## User1 (Nov 1, 2016)

I got my circle template confiscated  :wacko:  I don't even know why I thought I needed a straight edge of any kind. this exam doesn't deserve pretty pictures!

Also, by confiscated, I mean I had to put it in my purse. haha.


----------



## rtm029 (Nov 1, 2016)

I took the exam in DE. Granted I left with about 35 minutes or so to go in the afternoon but at that point no one was tossed. One guy got yelled at for still writing past the end time in the AM but not tossed.


----------



## iwire (Nov 8, 2016)

Cinnamon said:


> Ooh scandal.    Nothing major in ca.  A confiscated graphing calculator , (before the exam started).  And a proctor in our room freaked out over a NCEES practice exam booklet.  Thought the guy had somehow gotten a copy of the test and was cheating.


oh man..can't imagine you can passed without calculator!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)

.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Nov 14, 2016)

fireguy said:


> Somebody in CA (Pomona Fairplex) a few tables over from me was caught with loose papers before the morning session began and was simply instructed to put it back in his bag. I don't think he pulled it back out, but he had access to it the entire time.


I think the problem was the person in Maine was caught half-way through the exam. From what I heard (wasn't there, entirely hearsay) was that they were confiscated and allowed to continue. Then after the proctors debated, they were told they wouldn't be allowed to complete the exam.


----------



## Bravo (Nov 15, 2016)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> I think the problem was the person in Maine was caught half-way through the exam. From what I heard (wasn't there, entirely hearsay) was that they were confiscated and allowed to continue. Then after the proctors debated, they were told they wouldn't be allowed to complete the exam.


It never happened. (Source:  I was there)

The person in question was sitting behind me - they found a bunch of loose papers in their binder (Binder was from their office, loose papers were work related).  This happened about 20 minutes before the start of the exam (someone was a no-show to the Maine exam, so they had to wait for the very last minute before starting).

The proctors were good about it - the test taker was obviously nervous / embarrassed.  The proctor simply took the papers and brought them up front.  About five minutes later, said person found more papers in that same binder.  The same proctor walked over with a grin and took the remaining loose papers.  The test taker said "I don't need them, you can throw them in the trash", and in the trash they went.

The Maine exam was very uneventful.  The biggest distraction was a single beeping watch and the proctor outside of the room that had a sneezing fit.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Nov 15, 2016)

Bravo said:


> It never happened. (Source:  I was there)
> 
> The person in question was sitting behind me - they found a bunch of loose papers in their binder (Binder was from their office, loose papers were work related).  This happened about 20 minutes before the start of the exam (someone was a no-show to the Maine exam, so they had to wait for the very last minute before starting).
> 
> ...


Well, good to hear. I'd hate for someone to be tossed for having loose papers. I'll have to catch up with my friend and ask why he thought someone got kicked out.


----------



## Bravo (Nov 15, 2016)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Well, good to hear. I'd hate for someone to be tossed for having loose papers. I'll have to catch up with my friend and ask why he thought someone got kicked out.


It caused a fair bit of commotion at first, so if he was across the room, I can understand how he might have thought that it was worse than it actually was.  There was also another individual that lost a backup calculator (not an approved model), someone lost a Fitbit watch, and a couple of people brought phones into the testing room - all devices were brought up front and labeled with their names.

The Maine proctors are strict (they have to be), but not unreasonable.  This was my 6th NCEES exam (FS x2, FE, PS x2, and now PE) - I've had these same proctors each time and have a pretty good idea of what to expect when I sit for an NCEES exam in Maine


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah, I had them for the FE exam and for both attempts at the SE (2x Vertical, 2x Lateral). The head proctor lady has such a hypnotic voice when she reads off the instructions at the start, almost puts me to sleep. I can almost hear her now; "the time is 7:01, you may begin".


----------



## Bravo (Nov 15, 2016)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Yeah, I had them for the FE exam and for both attempts at the SE (2x Vertical, 2x Lateral). The head proctor lady has such a hypnotic voice when she reads off the instructions at the start, almost puts me to sleep. I can almost hear her now; "the time is 7:01, you may begin".


Hahaha - you're absolutely right.


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE (Nov 15, 2016)

One guy at the Phoenix, AZ testing site showed up 3 minutes before they were going to shut the doors and deny entry to anyone who showed up. He had one box of books and looked as calm as could be. I would have been freaking out. One guy in front of me had a bunch of loose papers as well that he brought to the proctors attention once the leading proctor said her comment about not being allowed to have non-bounded papers. It also appeared that a lot of people felt very comfortable on time because there were a lot of people that got up to go to the bathroom. This was by far the most relaxed presence I have felt while taking an NCEES exam.


----------



## ruggercsc (Nov 15, 2016)

Bravo said:


> This was my 6th NCEES exam (FS x2, FE, PS x2, and now PE)


This is my idea of a repeating nightmare.


----------



## Bravo (Nov 16, 2016)

ruggercsc said:


> This is my idea of a repeating nightmare.


Hahaha - try living it 

I'm currently practicing as a PS, but my work and education experience qualifies me to sit for the PE - I debated it for some time, and in the end felt that I might regret it at old age if I didn't at least give it a shot.

This was my first attempt at the PE, and I felt that the morning portion was quite difficult.  I did feel much better about the afternoon, but I'm not sure that it was a enough to overcome my morning performance.

Time will tell!


----------



## PDX-EE (Apr 9, 2019)

Dredging up an old topic, but front of mind for me. I was "that guy" on the April 2019 PE. Was a bonehead and even though I knew everything had to be bound to start the test, my brain went on autopilot and halfway into the morning session I took out a set of stapled notes from my 3-ring binder to make them easier to flip through. The staple plus the 3-ring made it hard to keep it on the page i was referencing.

A few min later a proctor came by, informed me of my violation, took my notes, and damn near gave me a heart attack. Thought i was done and going home early, but they let me keep working and said they'll make a report, analyze the confiscated sheet (just consolidated organized reference equations) it and make a determination later. I'm now stuck in purgatory waiting to see if my results are invalidated because my epic brain fart.

So don't do that.

(My excuse is we had a new baby 4 weeks before the test and this has been a mad scramble to cram and balance new baby duties and my brain is dropping some things...)


----------



## daydreambeliever (Apr 9, 2019)

At my testing site around 7:35am a guy got up from his seat and went to the front of the room to talk to the proctors, then walked out of the room. As time was getting closer to the start time she said " I really hope he makes it back." So at that point we ask her where he went. She said "he left his calculator at his apartment. He went to go get it and he said he would make it back in time." There was a huge sigh in the room. We only had 50 people in the room we were in and probably half of us had an extra calculator that we would have let him borrow.

Not only did he not make it back in time, he also was not allowed back in the room to get his references until the exam was over that evening. :hung-037:


----------



## Nashi (Apr 9, 2019)

Oh no thats horrible. just thinking about that.

I had (3) calculators with me..I woulda totally gave him the calculator. 

The proctor said you can only have two on the desk. I said ok and put my extra away and then in front of everyone she was like youre not allowed to have water so I ran outside to put my water bottle outside. See at the previous test I was able to keep my water up front with the proctor and take sips there in the front if I needed to but not this time.

There were people who never showed up to the test that were registered. The guy in front of me had the whole desk to himself because a person never showed up.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 9, 2019)

daydreambeliever said:


> At my testing site around 7:35am a guy got up from his seat and went to the front of the room to talk to the proctors, then walked out of the room. As time was getting closer to the start time she said " I really hope he makes it back." So at that point we ask her where he went. She said "he left his calculator at his apartment. He went to go get it and he said he would make it back in time." There was a huge sigh in the room. We only had 50 people in the room we were in and probably half of us had an extra calculator that we would have let him borrow.
> 
> Not only did he not make it back in time, he also was not allowed back in the room to get his references until the exam was over that evening. :hung-037:


AHHHHH that's awful.  I was so paranoid about having my calculator going out and then potentially lending out another calculator to some random person that I brought three with me.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 9, 2019)

PDX-EE said:


> Dredging up an old topic, but front of mind for me. I was "that guy" on the April 2019 PE. Was a bonehead and even though I knew everything had to be bound to start the test, my brain went on autopilot and halfway into the morning session I took out a set of stapled notes from my 3-ring binder to make them easier to flip through. The staple plus the 3-ring made it hard to keep it on the page i was referencing.
> 
> A few min later a proctor came by, informed me of my violation, took my notes, and damn near gave me a heart attack. Thought i was done and going home early, but they let me keep working and said they'll make a report, analyze the confiscated sheet (just consolidated organized reference equations) it and make a determination later. I'm now stuck in purgatory waiting to see if my results are invalidated because my epic brain fart.
> 
> ...


That really sucks.  Hopefully they will not invalidate your score


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2019)

Nashi said:


> Oh no thats horrible. just thinking about that.
> 
> I had (3) calculators with me..I woulda totally gave him the calculator.
> 
> ...


You couldn't have the water in the room!?

NCEES says it isn't allowed on the desk. So VT just tells us to put it on the floor.
Last October, they were installing solar panels on the roof of the armory, so the head protector went to investigate wtf was going on. When she returned, she apologized. And also procured a bunch of ear plugs for all of us to use if we wanted to, to drown out the misscheduled construction


----------



## Nashi (Apr 9, 2019)

Nope not in the room and the proctor said its Castle rules. but there are different rules at each testing site. I had a headache during the morning and afternoon session even after taking advil before each session. It should have been ok for me to leave the water bottle in the front with the proctor and then go up and get sips of water when I needed to.

That's crazy construction going on while taking the test. The room I was in was next to a kitchen so we heard dishes and talking for a good amount of time during the test.


----------



## Tres Amigos (Apr 9, 2019)

So is the test suppose to start at 8am? 

A guy walked in around 735am as they were passing the test booklet. Luckily he was still able to take the test.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Apr 9, 2019)

My exam authorization said to report at 7:15 but they didn’t let people in until like 7:45 and we didn’t start until like 8:20


----------



## MspSdf (Apr 10, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> My exam authorization said to report at 7:15 but they didn’t let people in until like 7:45 and we didn’t start until like 8:20


Mine also said to show up at 7:15. We turned our phones in and sat on our desks until 7:40ish. The location was at a convention center and each room only have about 25 test takers. In our room, at least 3 didn't show up. Our exam started at around 7:55am. Nice, quiet, and uneventful.


----------



## GeoDude_PE (Apr 10, 2019)

PDX-EE said:


> Dredging up an old topic, but front of mind for me. I was "that guy" on the April 2019 PE. Was a bonehead and even though I knew everything had to be bound to start the test, my brain went on autopilot and halfway into the morning session I took out a set of stapled notes from my 3-ring binder to make them easier to flip through. The staple plus the 3-ring made it hard to keep it on the page i was referencing.
> 
> A few min later a proctor came by, informed me of my violation, took my notes, and damn near gave me a heart attack. Thought i was done and going home early, but they let me keep working and said they'll make a report, analyze the confiscated sheet (just consolidated organized reference equations) it and make a determination later. I'm now stuck in purgatory waiting to see if my results are invalidated because my epic brain fart.
> 
> ...


Well the good thing is they let you finish your exam!  The fact that they told you they would make a report and ANALYZE THE CONFISCATED SHEET should ease your mind. Sounds to me like they might deal with this more than we think (or see on EB forums). I'll be praying for you that they analyze the sheet, realize it was just reference equations, talk about how you were stupid for pulling out your sheets from the binder and then give you that nice green PASS on the NCEES website!


----------



## daydreambeliever (Apr 10, 2019)

Tres Amigos said:


> So is the test suppose to start a﻿t 8am? ﻿
> 
> A guy walked in around 735am as they were passing the test booklet. Luckily he was still able to take the test.


Once the exam proctor started reading the rules no one was allowed to enter the room. We started at 7:57am.


----------



## Tres Amigos (Apr 10, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> My exam authorization said to report at 7:15 but they didn’t let people in until like 7:45 and we didn’t start until like 8:20






daydreambeliever said:


> Once the exam proctor started reading the rules no one was allowed to enter the room. We started at 7:57am.


sounds like the start times depends on when the proctors want to start. Some will wait til everyone is there and some just want to get it rolling to get out of there sooner lol


----------



## Frustrated Engineer (Apr 10, 2019)

The first time I took the PE, the guy sitting next to me didn't have his drivers license because he had lost it and acquired a temporary. This is in California btw. He presented a passport ID, which is the SAME thing as a passport, but it's on a card like your drivers license instead of being in a booklet. It has all of your info and a photo, but because NCEES is very particular about which ID's they accept, they made him leave and he couldn't take the exam. He was so pissed, and rightfully so. He even had other forms of ID like a pilots license with his photo etc.


----------



## samuelw9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Frustrated Engineer said:


> The first time I took the PE, the guy sitting next to me didn't have his drivers license because he had lost it and acquired a temporary. This is in California btw. He presented a passport ID, which is the SAME thing as a passport, but it's on a card like your drivers license instead of being in a booklet. It has all of your info and a photo, but because NCEES is very particular about which ID's they accept, they made him leave and he couldn't take the exam. He was so pissed, and rightfully so. He even had other forms of ID like a pilots license with his photo etc.


Insane, unreasonable, and completely in line with what I'd expect from NCEES.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 10, 2019)

Frustrated Engineer said:


> The first time I took the PE, the guy sitting next to me didn't have his drivers license because he had lost it and acquired a temporary. This is in California btw. He presented a passport ID, which is the SAME thing as a passport, but it's on a card like your drivers license instead of being in a booklet. It has all of your info and a photo, but because NCEES is very particular about which ID's they accept, they made him leave and he couldn't take the exam. He was so pissed, and rightfully so. He even had other forms of ID like a pilots license with his photo etc.


 From the most recent examinee guide:

"What to Bring You must present one of the following IDs upon arrival at the exam site:

• ID issued by a government entity in the country in which you are testing

• International travel passport in roman characters from your country of citizenship

• U.S. military ID"

I would have fought like hell.I'd be so livid.  I bet the wording was changed for folks like him who use passport cards.


----------



## Frustrated Engineer (Apr 10, 2019)

samuelw9 said:


> Insane, unreasonable, and completely in line with what I'd expect from NCEES.


Agreed!



LyceeFruit said:


> From the most recent examinee guide:
> 
> "What to Bring You must present one of the following IDs upon arrival at the exam site:
> 
> ...


I would have fought it too! I don't see the difference in the ID and the booklet. Also, it's a damn test, it's not that critical in my opinion.


----------



## Zach Field (Apr 17, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> My exam authorization said to report at 7:15 but they didn’t let people in until like 7:45 and we didn’t start until like 8:20


That's the way ours was for the October 2018 exam. We essentially napped in the hallway regretting not drinking a second cup of coffee. So frustrating.


----------

